# Scoliosis in Fish : Why Is My Fish Curved?



## DjBootleg (Apr 28, 2012)

Thought I'd make a video on this topic..... A lot of people ask about it...


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Diet, genetics, tuberculosis and even parasites can also cause fish to develop deformities. Those will all look like scoliosis in fish. The fish in the video has what would be called kyphosis - Still a spinal deviation, but distinctly different than scoliosis.


----------

